# Blue staffy with hair loss



## Ap1992 (Apr 18, 2020)

My blue staffy is 5 years old and always had problems with hair loss on his back and head. I have tried numerous brands of food but always found royal canin adult food is the best and helped it to grow back and stopped him pooing so much. For the past 5 months his fur has got really bad he is basically bald on his back but full hair on belly. I have brought AVA sensitive skin and stomach to try but are there any other recommendations to help his coat grow back?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably not food related, but colour dilution alopecia. 

Is he itchy?

You might find its not something thats treatable.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Has he been seen by a vet about this?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Ooh that's bad. It definitely looks like alopecia, I know of a blue pinscher who had skin that bad when he was rehomed. Luckily his new owner sorted it out but his skin and fur is awful in general, all due to breeding for this 'rare' dilute gene. 
He's on raw food. Personally I'd get a vet check for lice, mites, fleas etc, and see what they think. If you can contact Holistic Vet as he (Nick) is a vet who is also all about nutrition and health without diving straight to strong meds, but rather diet and supplements etc. 
He could do with losing a bit of weight too as that will certainly help in terms of health.


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

I had two Staffies with skin problems, both allergy related. I found changing to a better diet with added omega 3 fish oils/salmon oil worked wonders. Raw Apple cider vinegar (teaspoon in water bowl) helped too. Hope you get to the bottom of the problem but,as stated before, would be wise to seek veterinary advice.
Claire x


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Are both his parents blue? If so it's more than likely colour dilute alopecia, and unfortunately there isn't really any cure for it.
My blue Staffy girl Is also from 2 blue parents she was loosing her fur a little while back. But I think it was due to allergies she has a piriton when she is itchy , she has a spoonful of coconut oil in her food 4times a week ( was everyday until her fur started to grow back) she also has Yuderm Itchy dog in her food everyday, you can get a Yuderm Moulting dog one too which promotes hair growth might be worth a look at? 
Raw egg twice a week aswell can help skin and fur health. All her fur has grown back now and is lovely and healthy


----------



## Ap1992 (Apr 18, 2020)

Nonnie said:


> Probably not food related, but colour dilution alopecia.
> 
> Is he itchy?
> 
> You might find its not something thats treatable.


the vet did mention about alopicia he has been checked for mites and I do deflea him regular.


----------



## Ap1992 (Apr 18, 2020)

Jem121 said:


> Are both his parents blue? If so it's more than likely colour dilute alopecia, and unfortunately there isn't really any cure for it.
> My blue Staffy girl Is also from 2 blue parents she was loosing her fur a little while back. But I think it was due to allergies she has a piriton when she is itchy , she has a spoonful of coconut oil in her food 4times a week ( was everyday until her fur started to grow back) she also has Yuderm Itchy dog in her food everyday, you can get a Yuderm Moulting dog one too which promotes hair growth might be worth a look at?
> Raw egg twice a week aswell can help skin and fur health. All her fur has grown back now and is lovely and healthy
> View attachment 437255
> View attachment 437256


I will defiantly look into yuderm moulting dog see if this helps. What did u try first reguarding the coconut oil yuderm and raw egg? Did you do all at once or try each one separately? Thanks


----------



## Ap1992 (Apr 18, 2020)

Sarah H said:


> Ooh that's bad. It definitely looks like alopecia, I know of a blue pinscher who had skin that bad when he was rehomed. Luckily his new owner sorted it out but his skin and fur is awful in general, all due to breeding for this 'rare' dilute gene.
> He's on raw food. Personally I'd get a vet check for lice, mites, fleas etc, and see what they think. If you can contact Holistic Vet as he (Nick) is a vet who is also all about nutrition and health without diving straight to strong meds, but rather diet and supplements etc.
> He could do with losing a bit of weight too as that will certainly help in terms of health.


I did take him to the vets a while back before it got this bad they checked for mites ect and nothing. They did mention it could be alopicia but couldn't give me any advice on what's best to try. I no it's not going to be a beautiful coat if he does have alopicia but it has never been this bad before and Iv had him since 6 months old. I think I may take him back and get another opinion and tested for mites ect again maybe that's why it's got worse I don't no. As for losing weight I cannot really exercise him because he faints a lot the vets said it was to do with his short snout which personally I think there's more to it as even when I play with him or the kids are playing with a ball around him he gets excited and faints so I can't win really.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Ap1992 said:


> As for losing weight I cannot really exercise him because he faints a lot the vets said it was to do with his short snout which personally I think there's more to it as even when I play with him or the kids are playing with a ball around him he gets excited and faints so I can't win really.


has he been tested for hypothyroidism?
bilateral alopecia and cardovascular problems, like low blood pressure ( which causes sudden fainting) are signs
only thing is
hed be in the younger end of the age range to have hypothyroidism
but its still worth looking at

my first thought with fawn or blues as dilute colours, is always CDA, but sometimes one has to put symptoms together and look a bit deeper

scroll down
https://www.canadianveterinarians.n...15-cvma-sbcv-fall-ce-proceedings-anthony-yu-1


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Ap1992 said:


> I will defiantly look into yuderm moulting dog see if this helps. What did u try first reguarding the coconut oil yuderm and raw egg? Did you do all at once or try each one separately? Thanks


Just did it all at once x


----------



## Ap1992 (Apr 18, 2020)

UPDATE

Day 20 on new food and slight improvement I can see some hair growth.
Started yesterday with
Yuderm moulting dog
Raw egg 2x week
Spoonful of coconut oil daily 
Hopefully I will see more hair growth!


----------

